# Could Somebody please advise me?



## Zoltorg (31 Mar 2007)

Well first of all, I would just like to say that these forums are absolutley awesome and I congradulate the mods for keeping them so nice and pretty. I would just like to say I have already read all the guidlines and FAQs quite fully and have done a full search for the answer I am seeking to no avail. Well here is my situation:

I am currently in my last semester of CEGEP in Montreal, I have applied and have already been accepted at McGill University in a B.Com program so life is flying pretty high for me right now. I got in with grades above 94% so I am not a hack student (at least I hope). Thanks to these forums, the DND site and just natural boyish curiosity (im 18 yrs old) I have become really interested in joining the forces as an officer eventually through the ROTP program or DEO program depending on what I choose.

I have a few basic questions:

1) Is it possible for me to say join a reserve regiment and for lack of a better term "try out military life" without any hard commitments? If I did this, how would it affect my ROTP application or the procedures around that?  

2) I am thinking of joining the Grenedier Guards, what can I expect from this particular unit?

3) How did you guys and girls figure out you wanted to be in the military?

Please mods, I beg you not to lock my thread and refer me to a general search. Ive looked and not found sadly enough.

Thanks a lot Army.Ca folk, I hope to serve with you soon !


----------



## andpro (31 Mar 2007)

1.) This will help your application, every little bit of experience counts, and the reserves are an excellent way to get an intro into military life without a long term commitment. As for your application, being in the reserves will not affect how you do it, you will follow the same steps as the other applicants, although you may not have to do the aptitude test again and your medical may just be an update (I.E. not as in depth) depending on how long it was since your first one. This is how it worked for me at least, and that was one year ago things may or may not have changed so don't expect everything to go as mine did. 

2.) I don't know anything about this unit so someone else can field this one. 

3.) I have grown up my whole life exposed to the military life, my father is in the Navy and I was also in Cadets, when I was 17 I joined the reserves with a friend and then knew from there that the military was for me, I went ROTP 6 months after I was sworn in to reserves. My biggest piece of advice is to look at every trade to see exactly what you want to do, don't just join a trade that looked really cool in a video game, know exactly what your getting yourself into. ROTP is one of the best decisions I ever made, it's an excellent opportunity and take as much from it as you can. 

good luck 

andpro    

edit; because my grammar is terrible 

P.S. If you have any other questions about the application process or ROTP at a civy U feel free to PM me.


----------



## Zoltorg (31 Mar 2007)

Thanks man, any more stories and stuff would be helpful.

I have another question, how do you break it to the rents?


----------



## andpro (31 Mar 2007)

My parents were very supportive they were pretty psyched to be off the hook for paying for university. I would suggest you talk to them, do some research first lay out all the facts for them to see, stress to them that this something that you really want to do, but don't make it into a yelling match. Also see if they want to go with you to see a recruiter. 
That's all I have. 

P.S. Have a good look around this site there is tons of stuff on joining the forces and parents and stuff like that, you will probably find most of the answers to your questions on here.


----------



## Zoltorg (31 Mar 2007)

Yea. I mentioned the military to my stepmom this morning and she said "I know psycologists that work for the military, trust me you don't want to go". What am I supposed to make out of that?


----------



## armyvern (31 Mar 2007)

Zoltorg said:
			
		

> Yea. I mentioned the military to my stepmom this morning and she said "I know psycologists that work for the military, trust me you don't want to go". What am I supposed to make out of that?



I guess you could make out of it something like this:

"Well mom, Psycologists tend to deal with the people who are suffering in some way, and that would be a slim minority of people, so I'm glad to hear that there'd be assistance for me if I ever ended up in that situation though. Hopefully though, the ones I'd be talking to would mind their sworn oath and not tell my tale _outside of school_."


----------



## TN2IC (31 Mar 2007)

Tell her you got drafted. Or the judge made you join. Tons of ideas here.


























I'm kidding by the way before someone tries to chew me up.


----------



## Zoltorg (1 Apr 2007)

Yea, it is a tough road and all. My girlfriend wants to get married and well she is awesome and I don't think moving around the country will fly  ??? 

Since Im a smartie pants, I think I'll wait school out and either DEO. Most likely Ill apply to CSIS after I obtain my degree.


----------



## Zoltorg (4 Apr 2007)

Well, I have been interested in joining the forces for a while now, my family isint the most supportive but my girlfriend is awesome so wtv.

To my point..

I am currently a cegep student (crc of 34.4) which means im among the top .1% of my school with my averages being at like 95%. Back in febuary I applied to go to McGill for a degree in Commerce, I was accepted and I accepted their offer. So basically I have to go to McGill. Recently, working in the forces has been a goal of mine. I really believe that I can be a good officer candidate, I have previous leadership experience working at a summer camp while refereeing minor hockey. (Im 18 years of age currently if it means anything)

My questions are:

If I finish a year at Mcgill, will RMC accept me and grant me that year of studies?

Would going to Mcgill be a better choice for me overall?

For civvie ROTP when should I apply to get my BOTC next summer?

(how do you get your parents to go along with the military)

Thanks
Matt


----------



## FredDaHead (4 Apr 2007)

CRC means sweet f**k all. I had something like 36 (and a bonus of .5 or 1 because of my program, can't remember exactly) and all they looked at were the percentages.

As for RMC accepting you as a transfer student: it's been done (I know a few transfer students) but it's on a case-by-case basis and it's more likely, from what I've heard, that they'd have you finish your degree at McGill as a ROTP student. Besides, it's "too much paperwork" to have you finish RMC in three years instead of four, so you'd be in university for five years (1 year at McGill plus 4 at RMC).

Good luck, whatever happens.


----------

